# Your Favourite Ever Proms Performance?



## Merl

As the title suggests, what is the best single Proms performance you have witnessed live, watched on the TV, listened to on the radio or heard from a recorded BBC CD? 

PS. Hope this thread hadn't been done before.


----------



## LezLee

Watched on TV, 18/08/17. 
Philip Glass/Ravi Shankar ‘Passages’ with Anoushka Shankar. Wonderful, both aurally and visually! Unfortunately all but a small section now removed from YouTube.


----------



## Judith

Live, think you can all guess. 

ASMF
Joshua Bell

First time been to proms and the whole experience was amazing


----------



## joen_cph

The one for me is without doubt the Busoni piano concerto with Donohoe and Elder (1988) , later released by EMI:

https://www.amazon.com/Busoni-Piano-Concerto-Ferruccio/dp/B00000DNN8


----------



## Templeton

Two for me - the first, Fabio Luisi conducting the Staatskapelle Dresden in a glorious performance of Richard Strauss's 'An Alpine Symphony'. Luckily, there remains a video record of this, so judge for yourself. Unfortunately, I was not lucky enough to be there.






The second, for which I was lucky enough to be in attendance, was Semyon Bychkov conducting the Vienna Philharmonic in a wonderful performance of one of my favourite symphonies, Franz Schmidt's Second. Unfortunately, there is no public audio or video recording of this, as far as I am aware, although the same ensemble has released a subsequent studio recording.


----------



## Merl

I would have loved to have been at both these Prom performances by Suk. Both great accounts of the Beethoven and Dvorak violin Concertos. Stunning!


----------



## Harrowby Hall

My favourite ever Proms performance?

1 September 1965.

BBC Symphony Orchestra under Malcolm Sargent ... well ... the whole concert.

It started with Walton's _Gloria_ followed by Elgar's _Cello Concerto_ with Jacqueline Du Pre. The first half ended with _The Hymn of Jesus_ by Holst. After the interval we had more Elgar - the second symphony.

The evening is seared into my memory.


----------

